# Flights



## ianrobbo (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi
This one has prob been done to death before but on searching I can't find an answer.

I (we) want to come to Australia for anything up to a year - got a 1 yr tourist visa.
Trouble is that I can''t find an airline that will give me a flexible return ticket that lasts more than 6 mths.. What I want is to be able to fly to oz and be totally flexible as to when to come home - up to a year..

Any ideas please?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ianrobbo said:


> Hi
> This one has prob been done to death before but on searching I can't find an answer.
> 
> I (we) want to come to Australia for anything up to a year - got a 1 yr tourist visa.
> ...


They do vary their packages and whereas in the past you could easily enough get tickets with a return date of up to about a year, maybe they've reduced the period to six months to account for the current economic uncertainty and what it could do to fuel prices.
Have you checked whether any will give you a six months return date but also a ticket that allows return date change at minimal cost.
Alternately Welcome to AirAsia.com, The World's Best Low-Cost Airline do cheap one way flights ex Stansted to KL and then KL to Oz.
Australian Travel Agent : Best Flights Online Travel Agency Australia is also a pretty good mob re getting good flights for people too.


----------



## ianrobbo (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer

Australian Travel Agent : Best Flights Online Travel Agency Australia This site did the trick.


----------

